

"Bring in the nerds" - we're headed to DC to testify about SOPA/PIPA - kn0thing
http://oversight.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1553&Itemid=29

======
fatjokes
About damn time they invited people who have an idea of what's going on.

